# Cock-a-poo licking his feet "constantly"



## Richard6br (Nov 30, 2005)

We have a 9 month old cock-a -poo that is consistantly licking at the bottom of his front feet. He not only licks but pulls at the hair, [almost like a very nervous person will chew their nails] His feet are clean and there are no knots in his fur. In desperation, I clipped all the hair from between his toes and he still does it. I have put a small amount of vicks between his toes thinking that it would discourage him, now his breath smells like vicks. He doesn't limp or act like his feet bother him and there doesn't seem to be any irritation. I applied bitter apple to his feet and it doesn't bother him at all. I have scolded him enough that if I catch him he stops, but continues as soon as I turn my head. I didn't get the vet involved yet, maybe I should. Any opinions ??


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

It might just be nerves (my border is fixated on licking one paw), but constant feet licking can signal allergies. Check the skin on his belly - any little pimple looking bumps? What are his ears like inside? Discharge or smell? Has he started having ear infections yet?


----------



## Tarot Farm (May 22, 2005)

ad to check this one out as my parent's Pekingese licks his paws all of the time. Nothing wrong with him at all; he has been to lots of different vets and had tests for allergies, etc.'

Nothing at all is wrong with him...physically...however, I would say that this dog (the Peke) has lots of mental problems!


----------



## Richard6br (Nov 30, 2005)

I thought it might be allergy related, especially in the fall but with winter setting in and snow on the ground, I don't think he could pick anything up outside, and he is still doing it. No rash, ears are clean with no odor. The little guy is wired and just about as active as we can stand. :bash: Maybe it's just nerves, he doesn't mess with the back ones, just the front paws. I will keep an eye on him to see if anything else comes up. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Just as someone with hay fever will have an itchy, runny nose or sneeze, a dog that has allergies often licks their feet. This can be to their food, flea bites, dust mites, pollen, and mold, to name a few things. Here is a link with more information.
http://www.terricom.com/shihtzu/dogallergy.html


----------



## pyper7 (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with the thought that it's allergies. We have a 12 yr old setter who does the foot licking and chewing and as she got a little older than a year, she started to rub her eyes all the time. Rub up against a piece of furniture or your leg. Really annoying. It'd be time to just relax and enjoy some peace and quiet and all you could hear was her sucking and licking sounds. But that's not all that's not right with her, so in my opinion it's a result in poor breeding. We took her because we felt sorry for her and she was free, but what a pain in the rear. Hope you don't end up with the same kind of dog. Good Luck!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When dogs have allergies it shows in their skin-- hot spots, licking, etc. Did it start after you cleaned your carpet? You have to be really careful what you use to clean your carpet because this is where your dog lives.

Your dog could be having an allergic reaction to his food. This is more common with a corn based dog food, but some dogs react to premium foods. If you are feeding a dog food from the grocery store, try upgrading to a better quality (better than Purina, Iams, Eukanuba).

In the meantime, try to distract your dog when he goes for his feet. Work him on his obedience lessons or play with him. Get his mind off his itchy feet.


----------



## yuvgotmel (Jun 23, 2005)

My dog was really digging at her toes! Poor baby, ended up she had allergies.


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

You might try a couple of doses of Benadryl to see if stops the licking. For 8# and under I give the infant dose. If it does stop it i would suspect allergies. I'd talk to my vet about what to give on a permanent schedule.


----------

